# Chicks in trouble - 645ci



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

:eeps:


----------



## Desertnate (Mar 11, 2002)

Car looks in pretty good shape for just T-boning a military vehicle hard enough to roll it! :eeps:


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

Desertnate said:


> T-boning a military


 :tsk: :eeps:


----------



## xspeedy (Apr 10, 2003)

Doesn't take much to roll an SUV. Look at where the gas tank in that thing is. Any harder, and Kaboom! :yikes:


----------



## hmr (Jul 28, 2002)

That 6 looks better with the shorter front overhang. :eeps: 

That looks like it's in Russia. Hmm, nouveau riche?


----------



## hugh1850 (Jun 20, 2003)

Is that a rover?


----------



## obmd1 (Jan 17, 2005)

two pedals :thumbdwn:


----------



## AB (Jan 11, 2002)

two girls :thumbup:


----------



## obmd1 (Jan 17, 2005)

they both look kinda unconcerned.... think they are on their way home from work in the morning?

:rofl:


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

It kind of looks like that badge says 650. Is the 650 out yet in Europe?


----------



## SBIRS (Nov 4, 2004)

Isn't ABS standard on 6 series? Look at the trails of rubber.


----------



## hmr (Jul 28, 2002)

SBIRS said:


> Isn't ABS standard on 6 series? Look at the trails of rubber.


I'd bet that it's from the military vehicle as it slid sideways.


----------



## SBIRS (Nov 4, 2004)

hmr said:


> I'd bet that it's from the military vehicle as it slid sideways.


 :tsk:


----------



## rost12 (Dec 22, 2001)

That ain't Russia. Poland or some serbian-whatever country, judging from the plates. Who cares anyhow, more pics of the brunette!


----------



## LmtdSlip (May 28, 2003)

Nice air bags :eeps: :angel:


----------



## obmd1 (Jan 17, 2005)

LmtdSlip said:


> Nice air bags :eeps: :angel:


I think the bimmer's are real, though.... :dunno:


----------



## 530iii (May 6, 2004)

*Hmmm.......*

BTW that's a 630i right?

I dunno, i think the ladies will need a full physical examination just to be on the safe side! :freakdanc :lmao:


----------



## philippek (Jul 31, 2003)

Chicks? Who care about the chicks? That poor 6!!!


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

philippek said:


> Chicks? Who care about the chicks? That poor 6!!!


 :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

LmtdSlip said:


> Nice air bags :eeps: :angel:


I don't think the blond needed the airbags.


----------

